# Is the smallest (non runt) pup going to catch up?



## Rügen

Hi,

I need some information concerning the smallest pup…
My GSD pup is only 5 weeks old, there are 3 males in the very small litter of 4, originally 5, the runt didn’t make it as happens some times. I have asked the breeder to choose my pup among the males. In this litter one of the males is smaller than the other 3 pups, he looks as if he is about a week behind in development. I don’t know if I would be okay if this pup was chosen for me… I was wondering if anyone can tell me if this pup has all the potential of his littermates? I have heard that if multiple breedings take place over the course of a few days you can have pups that are conceived slightly later… possible explanation?

I will be taking my pup home at 10 weeks, will this pup have caught up to them in size? ability? 

Is this pup inferior to his siblings or just currently a smaller version? 

He has been described by the breeder at this very early age as laid back and go with the flow. The other 2 males are adventurous and ‘the leaders’. 

I plan on going for a BH with my pup, I don’t think at this time I will pursue a Schh1 title, but I would like to keep the option. I really want an even tempered GSD with good nerves. I believe I have found that in this litter. I have researched and met both parents and am very impressed with them and their pedigrees. The fathers’ dad is VA1 Pakros d`Ulmental. Nothing to worry about there…


----------



## Chris Wild

Nothing wrong with the smallest pup. It doesn't indicate anything with regards to adult size or personality.



> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSD I have heard that if multiple breedings take place over the course of a few days you can have pups that are conceived slightly later… possible explanation?


Nope. While multiple breedings may inject semen at different times, the female's eggs all mature and are ready for fertilization at the same time. So smaller pups aren't underdevelopled in terms of age, they're just smaller.



> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSD
> I will be taking my pup home at 10 weeks, will this pup have caught up to them in size? ability?


In size, probably not by 10 weeks. As an adult, he'll grow to his full genetically determined size regardless of how big he is as a pup. He may end up the biggest adult, smallest, or somewhere in between. But wherever he ends up has nothing to do with his size as a pup.

In ability, that also depends on genetics and has no bearing on puppy size.



> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSD
> Is this pup inferior to his siblings or just currently a smaller version?


Not inferior. Just smaller.... now. No way to tell how big he'll get eventually compared to his littermates.



> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSD
> He has been described by the breeder at this very early age as laid back and go with the flow. The other 2 males are adventurous and ‘the leaders’.
> 
> I plan on going for a BH with my pup, I don’t think at this time I will pursue a Schh1 title, but I would like to keep the option.


If you want to keep the option of doing SchH open, I wouldn't consider the laid back/go with the flow pup a good choice. One of the adventurous leaders is likely a better candidate from a personality perspective. 

If you want a more easy going pet to do a BH with, laid back is fine. But isn't the best choice for 3 phase SchH. Especially when looking at a show line litter, as they are more laid back than working lines (the preferred choice for serious SchH). So a laid back pup from a more laid back bloodline isn't likely to be a good choice for SchH.


----------



## jesusica

Flash was tied with a sister for smallest in his litter and he's "normal" sized now. I've not seen him compared to brothers but he's been around two of his sisters and he's bigger than both of them (height wise, he's not as filled out yet). The pup should be fine.


----------



## LUV_GSDs

My first girl was the biggest female in her litter and almost as big as her brothers. She great up to be a relatively large boned beautiful GSD but her top weight was 56 lbs and she wasn't very tall but excellent proportions.


----------



## tibvixie101

Bear was the exact opposite. He was almost twice the size of his brothers and sister at 12 weeks, and now when i visit with the girl who bought his brother Bo, they are both fairly large for gsds, however they are both relativley the same size. They are only 1 year old so only time will tell how they fill out.


----------



## Rügen

Thanks all, 
Food for thought. I am so excited, I am driving 16 hours round trip this weekend to meet them all, they will be 6 weeks. I wouldn't want to discount the poor fella based on misinformation. Thanks so much for clearing things up







and the stories~


----------



## The Stig

There might be a possibility the 'runt' will end up being the biggest of his litter when he matures. 

While at a schutzhund meeting yesterday, I met 3 people who each owned a dog from the same litter. They are now 8 months old. A lady said she picked the 'runt' of the litter, and now her boy is bigger than his brother, who happened to be the second largest when they were still with their mother.

So I don't think quantity is an accurate gauge of quality when it comes to individual pups. ) 

Good luck!


----------



## Superpup

Yeah I would say not to worry abotu the size either. The temperament especially for schH is more important. 
My boy was the biggest of the litter and he is big, no question about that. BUT... I know someone with his brother and they said that the brother is the same size if not bigger than Cody... so you can never tell.


----------



## WISLADY

My last GSD, a solid black, was the runt of the litter. She grew to be the biggest shepherd out of the four I owned, weighing 114 pounds. She was one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen, and had a fantastic disposition. 
Unfortunately this past winter I had to put her down, she was having alot of pain/mobility issues due to arthritis, she was 10 years old. I had another from the same breeder, same sire, and that one matured at 93 pounds. 
My GSD now is just 11 months old and weighs 72 pounds, not quite sure what her mature weight will be. 

I agree with others, you just never know where they will end up.


----------



## jakobi

My first Shepherd, Gunner, was the runt of the litter and smaller than the other male Shepherd I had a choice of from the litter. He belongs to a very close friend of mine now and I see him often...he's about the size of a small female at full growth.


----------

